

Migrate MS Access to a Webapp - sytringy05
https://www.smarterbase.com

======
Gys
I miss screenshots (or even a link) to show what the webapp would look like.

And people might not be very willing to upload ALL their (confidential?) data
to 'some' website. How can I trust you. Be really, really sure the data is
safe with you.

What if my sensitive data (yes, stupid me) was uploaded just a one-off test
only. Will it be removed after some hours or days ?

~~~
farazdagi
Well, even when you upload something to Dropbox, you also upload to "some"
website.. Still confidentiality argument is quite sound indeed. I guess it is
just a matter of how confidential your data in reality is..you probably
shouldn't have it on desktop either!!

+1 for ability to wipe your data completely if you prefer so (either
automatically or via some UI/request).

